# Herf House Cigars Thursday Night Herf 4/21/05



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

The Next Herf House Cigars Thursday Night Herf will be April 21st. We will be pre-herfing at the shop (of course) and meeting at Bailey's on West Broad St. in Richmond VA at 8pm. Hope to see you there.

Herf House Cigars
7921A West Broad St
Richmond VA 23294
804-346-8655
866-672-8635


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

One of the funniest things you will ever see is how the Hooters girls treat Zak. I think girls in tight orange shorts are intimidated by his kilt.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

altbier said:


> One of the funniest things you will ever see is how the Hooters girls treat Zak. I think girls in tight orange shorts are intimidated by his kilt.


Thats because I have better legs


----------



## GWS3 (Sep 10, 2003)

herfing tonight....herfing tonight!!!! whooo hoooo!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

nice choice of Places. have fun.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> nice choice of Places. have fun.


You've been to baileys??


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Sam and I will meet you guys at Bailey's around 8.

I am sure we will all feel better the Friday after this herf.......

Greasy hooters wings = u (no emoticon for it coming out the other end so this will have to do)

Lets see if we can scare some more people from their table this week


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Where is Baileys? Is that relativity new place? I lived (5 years) in the West End (Broad & Parham) from 1992 to 1997. Just wondering if the Baileys is out that far or closer to the fan.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

knuckles said:


> Where is Baileys? Is that relativity new place? I lived (5 years) in the West End (Broad & Parham) from 1992 to 1997. Just wondering if the Baileys is out that far or closer to the fan.


Baileys used to be a seafood rest. (forget the name) near the Merchants walk shopping center...right across the street from Burger King on Broad


----------

